# Stinger waffles



## c-woj (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello All,
Any opinions on Honey Stinger Waffles as a food for mid-race / mid-ride?
Thx in advance.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

I sometimes eat them mid ride just to get something in my stomach other than the liquids/gels i take in during the day. I don't necessarily rely on them for energy.


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

Quite small, but I love them! Can't say they give much energy per piece, I usually inhale 2 or 3 packs mid ride.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Very tasty and not harsh on the stomach


----------



## c-woj (Sep 21, 2008)

Thx to you both. Any suggestions for easy to digest/eat/handle stuff that will fuel an additional 1-2hrs of hard riding?


----------



## c-woj (Sep 21, 2008)

thx c-man


----------



## baymoe (Jul 23, 2011)

I usually find the candy/gel products to give the most energy as it gets broken down to simple sugars quickly compared to things like oatmeal bars or sandwiches.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

waffles are the mountain biking god's gift to riders. they are especially yummy when they heat up in your jersey pockets and get a bit squishy.

I prefer the plain (honey) flavour one. 

I think i do get more of a boost with gel's but quite often I eat them on early morning rides where its too early to eat a proper meal a couple hours before riding.
I've a buddy who swears by squeezing a gel pack between 2 waffles as a gel\waffle sandwich!


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

I tried them last weekend. To be fair, they were not what I was expecting. I tried to eat the chocolate honey waffle, but it tasted like eating a flattened styrofoam packing peanut. THe plain honey was better, but not much taste IMO. I would rather eat a clifbar pre ride with plenty of water. I havent tried the GU's yet.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Those waffles are excellent, but they may be the most over-priced mountain biking accessory ever made. For shame. :nono:


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with eating a plain old banana and drinking plain old water. You don't need gels and fake food. Real food costs less and it's better for you.

and don't leave your junk food wrappers on the trails.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

limba said:


> There is nothing wrong with eating a plain old banana and drinking plain old water. You don't need gels and fake food. Real food costs less and it's better for you.
> 
> and don't leave your junk food wrappers on the trails.


If you read the ingredients, you'll see there's nothing "fake" about them.

But good point about the wrappers.


----------



## Lemiwinks (May 24, 2012)

limba said:


> There is nothing wrong with eating a plain old banana and drinking plain old water. You don't need gels and fake food. Real food costs less and it's better for you.
> 
> and don't leave your junk food wrappers on the trails.


My banana always gets banged up on the trail. Any tips?


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

Love the waffles!!!! But for me, most times 1 isn't enough.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Lemiwinks said:


> My banana always gets banged up on the trail. Any tips?


Nothing worse than a bruised banana.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

I love them when my buddy at Whole Foods gets them for free but if I'm buying I'll skip the branded Stinger Waffles and head straight to the foreign market for some authentic Dutch Stroopwafels. 

A 12 pack of the stroopwafels from the international farmer's market costs $3, compared to $1 a piece for the Stingers. If you have Trader Joes nearby they might have them as well, mine does.

Honey for instant energy and carbs from the waffle for more sustained energy. I'm hooked. 

If you're a coffee/tea drinker, put the waffel over your glass of fresh coffee/tea and the steam will make the waffel warm and gooey, perfect for a quick snack to run out for a ride. Keeps your drink warm as well since it acts like a little lid.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Lemiwinks said:


> My banana always gets banged up on the trail. Any tips?


Hmmm, you keep banging your banana huh?

but seriously, who cares? Even if it's mush, that just means less chewing. Eat it and go.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

There's a dude on here who was trying to get his product off the ground. They're called Coconutz and they rule. I thought it a bit gimmicky but was willing to give it a whirl. They were awesome! Tasted great and I really did feel like I got more energy from them. Not to pricey either. Pro tip: skip the tube they come with and just throw them in a sandwich bag. I didn't use the tube on the trail but tested it in my apartment and the things seemed to not want to come out of it. You may have better luck. Oh, and they're raw, vegan and I think gluten free. Booyah!


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

c-woj said:


> Thx to you both. Any suggestions for easy to digest/eat/handle stuff that will fuel an additional 1-2hrs of hard riding?


Nothing lasts for me more than and hour and a half. The cliff bars are the easiest for me to eat on the trail or the road. They are dense, so half at a time. They have good lasting ability. The stingers taste great and are easy to digest, but they don't last. And as others have mentioned, I usually eat them 2 at a time. Locally, they're expensive. I can get the cliff bars at Target reasonably.

Fig newtons are great and have been used for years by a lot of riders. There cheap and come in a box of 10. I could ride and snack on them all day.

good luck


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

monzie said:


> There's a dude on here who was trying to get his product off the ground. They're called Coconutz and they rule. I thought it a bit gimmicky but was willing to give it a whirl. They were awesome! Tasted great and I really did feel like I got more energy from them. Not to pricey either. Pro tip: skip the tube they come with and just throw them in a sandwich bag. I didn't use the tube on the trail but tested it in my apartment and the things seemed to not want to come out of it. You may have better luck. Oh, and they're raw, vegan and I think gluten free. Booyah!


Sounds kinda like Keps Balls in that its a small homebrew setup.
Balls

I've always wanted to try the balls since they sound delicious,


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, very similar. Here's the Coconutz website. I would like to try the Kep's. Sooty about not linking the other day, I was being lazy.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

monzie said:


> There's a dude on here who was trying to get his product off the ground. They're called Coconutz and they rule. I thought it a bit gimmicky but was willing to give it a whirl. They were awesome! Tasted great and I really did feel like I got more energy from them. Not to pricey either. Pro tip: skip the tube they come with and just throw them in a sandwich bag. I didn't use the tube on the trail but tested it in my apartment and the things seemed to not want to come out of it. You may have better luck. Oh, and they're raw, vegan and I think gluten free. Booyah!


They sound good.

We have gotten where we make our own ride food using recipes from the cookbook named "The feed zone" My favorite is the orange almond macaroons. It is just raw almonds, coconut, orange marmalade, honey and vanilla extract. Takes about 10 minutes to prep and 20 minutes to cook and prob cost 10 cents each.

We also like the rice cakes and strangely enough, we like the savory ones vs the sweet ones. It's a nice contrast to all the sweet stuff you eat and drink while riding. It's just sushi rice, eggs, small amounts of crumbled bacon and parmasean cheese. I didn't think I would like this while riding but I love it.

We have found that simple, whole foods keeps are energy level much more consistent and the leg cramps that I used to have issues with, seem to be a thing of the past.

Anyway, all of our meals and ride food have been from this book the past 2 months. Cool cookbook based on very simple whole foods and are all tasty so far. Just watch the portion sizes if you try it as it's based on the needs of stage racers and you could end up fat if you don't ride 600 miles/week.

We have also been using their hydration drink(Skratch Labs) and although it's a cool concept, I think I like Cytomax better.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

This is another plug for The Feed Zone book. I think the only recipe we have tried in the book that we didn't like was the flourless Chocolate Cake but that could have been our fault as well.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

jrabenaldt said:


> This is another plug for The Feed Zone book. I think the only recipe we have tried in the book that we didn't like was the flourless Chocolate Cake but that could have been our fault as well.


 That's funny. It is our favorite desert in the book.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

Dang it! It is probably our fault....


----------

